
Let's Run Lisp on a Microcontroller - dimonomid
http://dmitryfrank.com/blog/2016/0718_let_s_run_lisp_on_a_microcontroller
======
saundby
This is a fun experiment, with well documented steps followed by the author.
It'd certainly be a good example for getting started with hacking the ESP8266
even if someone isn't interested in implementing a LISP on such a constrained
platform.

~~~
dimonomid
Thanks for the comment. Fun it was indeed.

I was hoping to also write some small app in Lisp, but it turns out that there
is too little memory, really. Probably I'll use DFScheme for some browser app.
So it's like, "I'll program my MCU with the Lisp interpreter and some cool AI
written in it... In fact, forget the MCU"

